# SI Male transporting tads



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

This is a picture of my male SI toting around some tads. I will post some pics of their tank and other SI tomorrow. I think they are coloring up quite well.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

That is awesome. I should be posting pics of that same thing in a couple days if I am lucky enough to see it. We finally got a good clutch!


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Congrats and good luck with it!


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Great pic and good luck.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice pic! best of luck, they are great frogs.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

My male, Rusty, is transporting his tads as we speak. I have a glass ashtray in the viv full of water. There really isn't anywhere else that they could be deposited. We do plan to take the tads out and put them into there own cups. Is anyone raising them communily with success? What type of set-up are they in? I do have some shoe box size containers I could put them in. Sorry, I am not trying to hijack this thread. booboo, how are you going to raise the tads?


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

I raise mine together however many do go missing by the time they are froglets, I am ust setting up a 5gal tank for tads. I just put deli cups and stuff in their tank to drop of tads. I have had good luck they are probably around 11 months now and that photo was their first or second clutch, all have been fertile. They started laying 2 or 3 months ago, i guess they were a little early.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

nice picture.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is Daddy picking up the kids.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

here is a picture of the tank, sorry for it being late then posted.


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Very NICE tank. It looks much better in person. I hope my SIs will breed fro me, but again they are only 3-4 months old as of now. Keep us updated on everything. Thanks for sharing


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

So, it took dad like 3-4 days to deposit the tads. We took out the water source and only found three tads in it. So we looked back in the viv and one was in the substrate next to the water source. WE know we counted at least ten tads on dad's back. So, we searched around the viv and found two more that were on random leaves of the fittonia that were dead. WE could not find any more. We pulled the brom out of the viv and looked in all the axils. It was rotting so we were going to pull it out anyway. No tads in there either. I did witness one of the females chasing the male around while he was transporting. I am thinking that some of the tads just fell off and did not get picked back up. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

I have heard of males dropping tads, well good luck with what you have!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I've had problems with tad deaths in cases where there where there basically was not enough water in the tank to support the tads... basically the tads will let go of dad, but seem to know how much that water source can support, so only a few tads will go in small containers. Basically, it sounds like you need larger (and more) water sources. This is why I have water sources that are popnds 1/3 tank size so they can be a few gallons and the whole clutch will go in there (as they seemed to prefer to deposit in pools of water large enough for everyone rather than having a tadpole here... a couple there... etc, which is why they won't use broms unless the broms are MASSIVE).


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Unless you have numerous small water sources in the viv or a larger one per Corey's comment, a quick fix when you see dad with his tadpack is to place 3-4 4 oz. gladware containers in the viv about 1/3 filled with water. That way papa has a few places to deposit the tads and you can easily remove them for further care. Otherwise you will tend to end up 'losing' a number of tads.

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

yah I agree with bill, that is what I have been doing.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

When I removed these tads that were in the ashtray, I replaced it with a larger plastic container. The water will be a bit deeper in there with large rocks on one end for dad to climb in and out. We are going to try changing our group into two individual pairs. Has anyone bred them well in just single pairs or do they breed better in groups?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

They've been bred in pairs but it seems that epipedobates seem to do a little better with some competition for optimum breeding... because if one male won't do it, another will  I know people who've been successful with it, but I've always had better luck with groups.


----------

